# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Snake forum?



## noco37 (Aug 15, 2004)

About 2 hours ago I just adopted a snake(1/2 bull 1/2gopher). can anyone recomend a good web forum (much like this







)?

thanks


----------



## noco37 (Aug 15, 2004)

About 2 hours ago I just adopted a snake(1/2 bull 1/2gopher). can anyone recomend a good web forum (much like this







)?

thanks


----------



## Wally (Aug 31, 2003)

www.kingsnake.com


----------



## noco37 (Aug 15, 2004)

thats who I found last night, they have been a great help. thanks!

noco37


----------

